# Leonard Nimoy: The Ballad of Bilbo Baggins



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I really dont know if this should be posted under the humor section or where it really belongs, but I stumbled across this the other day and cant stop humming it.






I actually just finished reading the Hobbit to my 12 year old and we are about 2/3 through Lord of the Rings right now so maybe this just caught me at the right time, but I love how hokey this video and song are.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Some parts of our past are best left un-revisited. 

Boys, be forewarned...don'tmopen up this link if you have any fond memories from bygone TV.
Will admit, those girls did remind me of why we call it the "good old days"


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> Some parts of our past are best left un-revisited.
> 
> Boys, be forewarned...don'tmopen up this link if you have any fond memories from bygone TV.
> Will admit, those girls did remind me of why we call it the "good old days"


I gotta say that although this wasnt my era, I definitely would have been very happy dating some of those girls.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Soooo.... its time for Shatners "Rocket Man"? Or even better (worse) "Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds"? 8)

-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Bumping this out of boredom


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

😯

What did I just witness?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

backcountry said:


> 😯
> 
> What did I just witness?


Cuz I’m in a mood, here you go sir:


----------

